

Smooth Javascript Image Zooming For Your Web Pages - humanlever
http://www.cabel.name/draft1/2008/02/fancyzoom-10.html

======
markbao
I love Cabel's FancyZoom. It's the only Lightbox script I would ever use. Most
of the other Lightboxes that take like 5 seconds to fade and autoadjust the
dimensions of the frame are just inane.

~~~
nickb
The only issue that I have with it is size. Cabel basically wrote his own
proto/jquery in the process of writing this so it's pretty big. I'd suggest to
people who use proto/scripta or jquery to look for a lightbox that uses that
lib and is much more manageable in size.

